# The Aachen with Laco31 movement and AR sapphire upgrades arrived today!



## mrk

I posted this on another watch thread so mostly a copy paste but leading off from an older thread here asking whether the upgraded options are worth it, I can fully say yes, especially the AR coating.

The invoice sheet attached with the package says the crystal has 10 layers of AR coating on the front, and 3 layers on the underside. The way it gleams blue/purple is stronger than what I remember on my NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic and that had a domed sapphire crystal with AR on top which looked fab too.












































Laco Aachen arrived today. Have to say for a little over £400 it's got great fit and finish. Also unlike the first gen models that had a polished case back frame, the new ones are brushed to match the rest of the case.

I chose the optional double side AR coating and Laco 31 movement which is the Miyota 8315 (60 hours reserve, more decoration) and the original Flieger designation code engraving on the side.

The lume on Type-B dial Fliegers is rather impressive. It only lasts at full brightness for a few mins but then fades to a dim glow. Looks cool walking indoors from daylight.

The stock strap is rather thick, I am not a fan of leather straps and also don't like the button rivets so bought a Joseph Bonnie tropic strap (silicone version this time as that's all that is available in 18mm lug sizes) and think it looks great on the watch. Might change the buckle to a brushed 16mm buckle too just so it's all in sync.

There is a ghost position on the crown, it does hack too which is a mod Laco put into both movements on this range.

Honestly am blown away by the quality for this price. Glad I chose the upgrades too as the AR hue adds an extra level of cool factor, and functional too. Always felt the non AR coated sapphires look a bit flat.

The winding rotor is not as noisy as the Baltic's 9039 movement though likely because it's a skeleton rotor vs the 9039's solid piece. This does not freewheel as easily either. Hand winding this movement is rather nice, lots of friction and resonance. Crown is not screw down.

That's it so far... Accuracy being measured over a full week.


----------



## Watchman83

Very nice thanks for sharing, always been after a Laco - now erm where’s that credit card ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Thanks for sharing. I had early watches of the Aachen and Augsburg with the non-hacking movement. I really liked both but sold them mostly because of the crystal.

I almost ordered another one with the upgrades over Black Friday with the discount, but sprung for something else instead. I think your post has convinced me to get an upgraded Augsburg.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congrats on your Aachen. And thanks for taking the time in providing your initial impressions, pics, and gifs. The gifs do add a nice visual touch in demonstrating Aachen's overall aesthetics. Enjoy your new Laco.


----------



## mrk

The crystal definitely is the big one for me as it just looks so good as light hits it - AR hues just ooze a premium look for sure!

I was frustrated before ordering as nobody online seems to have bought this combo, at least if they have they have not posted/reviewed it so I decided to take matters into my own hands lol.


----------



## Mas Fuego

That is a beautiful watch. I agree the gifs really help to see how brilliant it is.


----------



## mrk

Cheers! I would like to change the tropic strap's buckle to something brushed finish and fitting of a Flieger too, anyone happen to have any ideas on one at all maybe? I would brush by hand this polished one though I guess.

Here's a video I did last night of just the watch in close-up detail:


----------



## Nokie

Great looking watch.

Hope you enjoy it. Very nice.


----------



## Buramu

That looks very pretty. And one the first with the new movement in the wild!

Question: is AR coating only on the inside also an option? I would always worry about scratching outside-coating, which sort of defeats the purpose of a Sapphire crystal for me..


----------



## mrk

Buramu said:


> That looks very pretty. And one the first with the new movement in the wild!
> 
> Question: is AR coating only on the inside also an option? I would always worry about scratching outside-coating, which sort of defeats the purpose of a Sapphire crystal for me..


It's not an option listed although not sure if it's something they can offer on special request? Either way I've had a NOMOS before with the same ;layered AR and never managed to scratch that in the couple of years I owned it so not too concerned really and the NOMOS had a domed crystal!

I would also hope that the 10 layers on the front would offer enough resistance to standard scuffs against a hard surface as such. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk,
Thank you for your review.
How does the Miyota 8315 feel when hand winding, smooth, gritty, etc.?


----------



## mrk

Sid_Mac said:


> mrk,
> Thank you for your review.
> How does the Miyota 8315 feel when hand winding, smooth, gritty, etc.?


Hi, it is smooth not gritty but you can of course feel/hear the mainspring winding and once it's fully wound the audible click is more pronounced than the 9039. There's more friction to the winding than on the 9039 as well by the way. Whether this is because the mainspring is larger than the 9039 or because this has a bit more damping I am not sure.

Feels and sounds good either way for hand hand winding, I had a Marloe Coniston which uses the hand wind Miyota 8N33 and the 8315 in the Laco feels more like a workhorse hand winder than that.

Unrelated update, I bought a new strap for this to add to the rotation, a Hirsch Pure natural rubber. Really like it for the quality and comfort and think this will be the default strap I used all the time now.


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk said:


> Hi, it is smooth not gritty but you can of course feel/hear the mainspring winding and once it's fully wound the audible click is more pronounced than the 9039. There's more friction to the winding than on the 9039 as well by the way. Whether this is because the mainspring is larger than the 9039 or because this has a bit more damping I am not sure.
> 
> Feels and sounds good either way for hand hand winding, I had a Marloe Coniston which uses the hand wind Miyota 8N33 and the 8315 in the Laco feels more like a workhorse hand winder than that.
> 
> Unrelated update, I bought a new strap for this to add to the rotation, a Hirsch Pure natural rubber. Really like it for the quality and comfort and think this will be the default strap I used all the time now.


Thank you for the info. The new strap looks great! Was it difficult to transfer the Laco hardware to the new strap?


----------



## mrk

Sid_Mac said:


> Thank you for the info. The new strap looks great! Was it difficult to transfer the Laco hardware to the new strap?


I didn't think it was difficult really but I do have a springbar tool and have changed hundreds of straps in recent times so it's kind of second nature to me!

I would rate the difficulty as a 3/10 really as long as you have a good spring bar tool!


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk said:


> I didn't think it was difficult really but I do have a springbar tool and have changed hundreds of straps in recent times so it's kind of second nature to me!
> 
> I would rate the difficulty as a 3/10 really as long as you have a good spring bar tool!


Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk,
Could you post more and up close pictures of the movement?


----------



## mrk

Sure, I don't have a macro lens on the DSLR but the phone gets pretty close up:




























You can't see much else as the huge bridge plate covers the mainspring barrel etc!


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk said:


> Sure, I don't have a macro lens on the DSLR but the phone gets pretty close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see much else as the huge bridge plate covers the mainspring barrel etc!


mrk, Thank you! These are perfect!


----------



## pizza_dog

Buramu said:


> Question: is AR coating only on the inside also an option? I would always worry about scratching outside-coating, which sort of defeats the purpose of a Sapphire crystal for me..


The "original" / spendier version defaults to AR only on the inside. Pilot Watch Original by Laco Watches | Model Paderborn


----------



## Sid_Mac

pizza_dog said:


> The "original" / spendier version defaults to AR only on the inside. Pilot Watch Original by Laco Watches | Model Paderborn


And it costs $120 USD to add it to the outside. So $60 is a bargain by comparison for the Basic models.


----------



## mrk

Which makes the Aachen with the upgrades more value for money too I'd say!

I have now done my video review for anyone interested:


----------



## leapinglizard

Thank you for the pictures and the videos. Very helpful for potential buyers. I have not bought my Laco yet, but I think your detailed posts pushed me over the edge. Cheers


----------



## mrk

Happy to have helped! It was a frustration for me as nobody online had detailed the upgrades yet so my order was purely based on gut feeling with the upgrades and happy to say it paid off!


----------



## Sid_Mac

In part, because of this thread, I gifted myself this Christmas the Laco Augsburg Blaue 39 with both available upgrades.
I bought this directly from the Laco website and it arrived today! I am exceedingly pleased. My phone really couldn't adequately capture the decorated Laco 31 (Miyota 8315) movement.


----------



## Erik_H

Sid_Mac said:


> In part, because of this thread, I gifted myself this Christmas the Laco Augsburg Blaue 39 with both available upgrades.
> I bought this directly from the Laco website and it arrived today! I am exceedingly pleased. My phone really couldn't adequately capture the decorated Laco 31 (Miyota 8315) movement.
> 
> View attachment 15626346
> View attachment 15626347


Congratulations with a nice new year eve gift to yourself! Laco is nice, I have enjoyed them for a decade.


----------



## mrk

Very nice! That's the sand blasted case by the looks of it? The details of the AR, dial and movement come out more on that case for sure 😎


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk said:


> Very nice! That's the sand blasted case by the looks of it? The details of the AR, dial and movement come out more on that case for sure ?


Yes, I believe it is the sand-blasted case (both front & back) it's the only one offered.


----------



## mrk

Quite right! seems the Aachen comes in brushed, whilst yours is sandblasted. Maybe case finishes would be nice to have options to choose from in future. I know I'd have chosen sand blasted if it was an option but I won't fret over it all the same


----------



## Sid_Mac

mrk said:


> Quite right! seems the Aachen comes in brushed, whilst yours is sandblasted. Maybe case finishes would be nice to have options to choose from in future. I know I'd have chosen sand blasted if it was an option but I won't fret over it all the same


mrk, I also ordered that same Hirsch Pure strap you featured in your video; looks nice.


----------



## mrk

Sid_Mac said:


> mrk, I also ordered that same Hirsch Pure strap you featured in your video; looks nice.


Oh awesome, I really like that strap and can't see myself ever taking it off! Was pleased that the Laco buckle was a perfect swap as well.


----------



## Shrek2

mrk said:


> Quite right! seems the Aachen comes in brushed, whilst yours is sandblasted.


I think on the basic lineup the Blau Stunde variants come with the bead blasted finish while the rest are brushed.

Seriously thinking of picking one up! Only hurdle are the Miyota 8xxx movements, would happily pay a premium for 9039 or an even an NH38.


----------



## mrk

Shrek2 said:


> I think on the basic lineup the Blau Stunde variants come with the bead blasted finish while the rest are brushed.
> 
> Seriously thinking of picking one up! Only hurdle are the Miyota 8xxx movements, would happily pay a premium for 9039 or an even an NH38.


Personally have not seen an issue yet with the 8315 (I also have a Baltic with the 9039) and currently with mixed wear/usage the accuracy seems reasonable too:










Have to say though I have seen it go as high as +15s a day but that's only if the watch is stored exclusively dial facing up over night.


----------



## john_marston

Very nice! Thanks for the posts and review. 

Over time I appreciate AR coating more and more to the extent where it's almost a must for me. I'm surprised it had none before tbh, I thought it did. Does it really cost even close to €50 to add AR coating? Anyway, no doubt well worth it. 

Not convinced of the Laco 31. Is it really worth €55 to 'pimp' a €40 movement that you're not servicing anyway? imo no. Though it is cool to see such a custom Miyota 821A, very interesting. 

Btw didn't know the blue Aachen was the only case that was blasted! A shame that's not an option.


----------



## mrk

Valid points indeed and I kind of agree but feel I should also point out that even with the upgrades selected, the total price is still well under £500 which IMO for this level of fit and finish and visual presence is quite excellent value for money considering that the closest competitor, Stowa, don't have the same quality of AR on their basic range which works out at nearly double the price for the 36mm Flieger Classic. Granted it uses an ETA movement, but that movement is not double the price better!

So I'll stand by Laco on this one and can fully recommend if someone is getting an Aachen, then opt for the upgrades and benefit from an overall better watch with longer power reserve


----------



## john_marston

True, €390 (just AR upgrade) is a great price for an iconic watch from an iconic brand. Stowa's now €1100 flieger has more benefits than just the ETA but it's definitely a tough sell for the more budget-oriented. 

And I think the AR coating looks great from the pics, really elevates the watch!!

I just think the movement upgrade is a bit pointless unless you get practical usage out of the extra ~20hr PR.


----------



## mrk

john_marston said:


> True, €390 (just AR upgrade) is a great price for an iconic watch from an iconic brand. Stowa's now €1100 flieger has more benefits than just the ETA but it's definitely a tough sell for the more budget-oriented.
> 
> And I think the AR coating looks great from the pics, really elevates the watch!!
> 
> I just think the movement upgrade is a bit pointless unless you get practical usage out of the extra ~20hr PR.


Oops thought I replied to this!

The extra power reserve for me comes in handy as I don't wear the watch every other day as it's now on rotation with 4 other 3 hand watches now so I try to give then some even wear time. On a 42 hour reserve watch the accuracy starts to slow down as it reaches the 30-35 hour mark so by the time I get round to giving the crown a few winds I need to adjust the time itself. In the case of the 8315, it's less of an issue as the movement runs +6s or so fast a day so even if I get closer to the 60 hours, the mainspring lowing force slowing the seconds hand down is not a huge issue as the accuracy will catch up with atomic time as it's been running fast per day as opposed to if it were a 8215 then it would have completely stopped and end up being quite a bit behind atomic time.

So for my specific wear pattern this works out quite well!


----------



## Sid_Mac

I received the Augsburg with the Miyota 8315 and AR coating on 31DEC2020. I've either worn it or made sure it did not stop from that date to present. Since then the acuracy has been between +4 to +7 seconds per day (+7 actually being an outlier). This is well within Laco's stated specs for their regulation of this movement. I do not have a Timegrapher or app, I simply checked the time every day at the same time after initially setting the Augsburg to the atomic clock.


----------



## mrk

I use an app but will soon stop as I think I have recorded enough measurements to be fully satisfied with the accuracy. It's been fun measuring though but now it's time to set and forget! These things are really well regulated for sure.


----------



## dct876

mrk said:


> I posted this on another watch thread so mostly a copy paste but leading off from an older thread here asking whether the upgraded options are worth it, I can fully say yes, especially the AR coating.
> 
> The invoice sheet attached with the package says the crystal has 10 layers of AR coating on the front, and 3 layers on the underside. The way it gleams blue/purple is stronger than what I remember on my NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic and that had a domed sapphire crystal with AR on top which looked fab too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laco Aachen arrived today. Have to say for a little over £400 it's got great fit and finish. Also unlike the first gen models that had a polished case back frame, the new ones are brushed to match the rest of the case.
> 
> I chose the optional double side AR coating and Laco 31 movement which is the Miyota 8315 (60 hours reserve, more decoration) and the original Flieger designation code engraving on the side.
> 
> The lume on Type-B dial Fliegers is rather impressive. It only lasts at full brightness for a few mins but then fades to a dim glow. Looks cool walking indoors from daylight.
> 
> The stock strap is rather thick, I am not a fan of leather straps and also don't like the button rivets so bought a Joseph Bonnie tropic strap (silicone version this time as that's all that is available in 18mm lug sizes) and think it looks great on the watch. Might change the buckle to a brushed 16mm buckle too just so it's all in sync.
> 
> There is a ghost position on the crown, it does hack too which is a mod Laco put into both movements on this range.
> 
> Honestly am blown away by the quality for this price. Glad I chose the upgrades too as the AR hue adds an extra level of cool factor, and functional too. Always felt the non AR coated sapphires look a bit flat.
> 
> The winding rotor is not as noisy as the Baltic's 9039 movement though likely because it's a skeleton rotor vs the 9039's solid piece. This does not freewheel as easily either. Hand winding this movement is rather nice, lots of friction and resonance. Crown is not screw down.
> 
> That's it so far... Accuracy being measured over a full week.


 Great pics! thanks for the review.


----------



## mrk

dct876 said:


> Great pics! thanks for the review.


Welcome and many thanks!


----------



## boatswain

Great pics and review. 

I'm thinking about the 39 blue. Nice to hear about the AR upgrade. I would think it's a worthwhile move from the sound of it.

Does the standard version have underside AR or none at all?

Cheers!


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

boatswain said:


> Does the standard version have underside AR or none at all?


The standard version of the basic models don't have any AR on the crystal at all.


----------



## boatswain

Laco Pforzheim said:


> The standard version of the basic models don't have any AR on the crystal at all.


Thank you very much.


----------



## treyzinsser

MRK, after 4 months or so, is the AR coating on the top side of the crystal holding up as expected?


----------



## mrk

treyzinsser said:


> MRK, after 4 months or so, is the AR coating on the top side of the crystal holding up as expected?


Perfectly yep, there are 13 layers of AR on this crystal so I would not expect it to wear away any time soon if at all. The fact that no other watchmaker states in their order sheet how many layers of AR is used makes me wonder if this is a unique thing to Laco's crystal supplier and also hence the extra cost for this feature? Maybe *Laco Pforzheim* can elaborate?

Here's a clip from just now showing the AR still looking amazing. I do absolutely love this watch, this and my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical are two that will never leave my collection.


----------



## SC_1

Hi mrk, great post - what's the crown like, I think you mentioned it's not a screw down so how are you using it, if you can add a video or pic of crown in use that would be great


----------



## mrk

SC_1 said:


> Hi mrk, great post - what's the crown like, I think you mentioned it's not a screw down so how are you using it, if you can add a video or pic of crown in use that would be great


Sure thing, I have no issue with the crown, certainly feels nice and robust. It's not screw down so when you turn it you are hand winding it. When it's fully wound you will hear the clutch slip click so you don't over-wind and damage anything.

There is a ghost position with the first pull as both 8215 and 9315 movements have date complications. Not an issue for me I always pull the crown out twice anyway but the ghost position helps me prep the crown in a easy position for my nail to pull when the seconds hand sits right at 12 for precise sync with atomic time when I do adjust the time.

Here is the crown at position 1:









Here at position 2:


----------



## SC_1

Many thanks mrk, greatly appreciated


----------



## mrk

And here's a new lume shot, because who doesn't like lume on a Flieger B dial


----------



## mrk

Quick update on this, I am going to be selling this as have been thinking about what to do the last few days and have come to a decision. Since I have a Stowa Flieger bronze with Type-A dial incoming with hand wind movement, and I already have the Hamilton Pilot Pioneer mechanical, I want my Laco to to be hand wind too so will buy the Kempton 39mm with top grade hand wind movement and AR upgrade options in the near future. This will complete my set of pilot watches all hand made and all at a modest sub 40mm size.

Will put this Aachen on the sale section shortly and throw in a Hirsch pure rubber strap in the box too.

Edit*
Decided to not sell it now, I like it lol and need to calm down! May simply add a hand winder Type-B in the near future.


----------



## alexander_uk

mrk said:


> Decided to not sell it now, I like it lol and need to calm down! May simply add a hand winder Type-B in the near future.


Just wanted to thank @mrk for deciding to sell this watch in the end. I didn't know this thread existed until today, but I bought it last week from him on eBay and I can confirm that the watch is stunning. AR coating is outstanding and @mrk was a pleasure to deal with throughout. Looking forward to my journey with this Aachen, though let me know if you ever want it back!


----------



## mrk

Ah small world! I will miss it for sure but the Stowa Bronze has not been off my wrist since it got delivered so I think I made the right choice to sell the Aachen so it gets made use of! As I mentioned in a message I am certain I will get a customised Stowa Marine Classic 36 to fill the gap left by the Laco sale and I realise that 36mm with the 44mm lugs is pretty much my perfect watch size at the moment.

Will definitely be in touch in future though if I really do miss the Aachen cheers!


----------



## swsc

I love that shade on the indices. The rubber strap looks very similar to the rubber strap on my SLA037.


----------



## motovmot

great watch


----------



## Templarknight

I recently got my hands on a 42 Blau with the upgraded movement. I concur; it's worth the extra coin. The increase in power reserve has to be 12-14 hours.


----------

